

Creating a Top 5 iOS Fitness app for Fitbit with PhoneGap Build - dotnetkow
http://phonegap.com/blog/2014/04/01/creating-a-top-5-fitness-app-with-phonegapbuild/

======
dotnetkow
Hi all - creator here. If you have questions about how my Fitbit app works or
how I leveraged PhoneGap Build, please don't hesitate to ask! The platform has
really matured in the past year, allowing for real great apps to be created in
HTML5/JavaScript.

